# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  انت تسأل والرياضية تجيب

## شناتي

*انت تسأل والرياضية تجيب انت هلالابي والبلولة يجيب من غير ما تسأل ويبشرك كمان ببطاقة الغربال ويسوق الضيف سواقة في موضوع رمضان والرشيد يعني البرنامج فقد قيمتو وبالذات الحلقة الاخيرة اما ولدنا الضعيف عمار المغربي لاحولة لاه ولا قوة
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*أتفه من مشى على أرض السودان هم الزناطير بدون فرز والبلولة وشداد اتفه التافهين
بلادة و غباء و حقد أسود وفشل و خيبة في كل المناحي
والعقدة النفسية من المريخ هي السبب المباشر في ذلك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو النجوم
					

أتفه من مشى على أرض السودان هم الزناطير بدون فرز والبلولة وشداد اتفه التافهين
بلادة و غباء و حقد أسود وفشل و خيبة في كل المناحي
والعقدة النفسية من المريخ هي السبب المباشر في ذلك



دي حقيقة ماثلة منذ زمن بعيد
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*صدقت والله اخي ابو النجوم  صنف وااااااحد
                        	*

----------


## شناتي

*والله فقعوا مرارتي كان القانوني الضليع (نار الضلع) وكان عمار المغربي
والبرنامج يتفوق على قناة الهلال والاتحاد العام في الميول للهلال
شكري وتقديري لكل من زار البوست او خط يراعه
                        	*

----------


## شناتي

*انت تسأل والرياضية (ما) بتجيب التكتح
                        	*

----------

